# trouble with removing iron pontil protection



## stinger haut (Jul 31, 2006)

O.K. Everyone, I have used marine varnish and fingernail polish to coat my iron pontils. They work great for protecting the iron, the problem is removing them. The iron comes off with the remover. What am I doing wrong?
 Also, the rubber ball are great, but the duct tape always comes off. Why is my duct tape coming off?


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

With fingernail polish use acytone as a rinse. Never scrub, wipe or rub.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey people let me say it again, silputty silputty, here's the link, mix together and place on pontil, i use a stacking method to avoid them from coming loose. or a rubber ball, but let me say i have never lost any graphite from mine and it stays in place very well, 
  http://www.vandykes.com/product/02210638/
  i use a 1/4" thick piece after it is spread out, and it sticks like glue man, and comes off very easy and doesn't take any thing with it. I let it dry, it gets hard like a super ball, then I make sure i have something in place  under it, to meet the fingers on the stopple and the silputty above,, just incase. I have never lost any thing by using this stuff and you can use it again.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 31, 2006)

Warren,
 Thank you for the information using the acytone as rinse and not as washing or scrubbing.
 Haut


----------

